# Make a small trailer at home.



## TALHA

I needed a small trailer. I went to the store and I looked at trailers. But very expensive. 

Example; Car trailer 1200 Lira (Of about $ 800)










Small tractor trailer, 1850 Lira ( Of about $ 1500) Moreover, I did not like...








I decided to make myself. Material in order to give.


----------



## TALHA

Cargo arrived within 7 days. I started to do at home. I tried on occasion.
I completed about 30 days.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Too neat! How much will your fabricated trailer cost Talha?


----------



## TALHA

Axle.











Hub wheel.


----------



## TALHA

tractor beam said:


> Too neat! How much will your fabricated trailer cost Talha?




All $ 300....


----------



## TALHA

My design........










14" wheel car I bought (second hand)


----------



## TALHA

Chassis.

60 x 40 profile (2 mm thick) ...................... 180 cm ................. .... 2 pcs.
60 x 40 profile (2 mm thick) ...................... 105 cm ................. .... 2 pcs.
40 x 40 profile (2 mm thick) 93 cm ............... ........................ ...... 4 pieces.
100 x 200 sheets (2.5 mm thick )....................................... ............ 1 pc.
270 cm pipe (diameter 55 mm, thickness 5 mm ).................................. 1 pc.
130 cm pipe (diameter 55 mm, thickness 5 mm ).................................. 1 pc.


----------



## TALHA

Scissors head part. (Fixed)


----------



## TALHA

Chassis assembly.









Scissors head (he play)


----------



## TALHA

Axle assembly.









Main pipe assembly


----------



## TALHA

Axle and wheel assembly.









5 cm.


----------



## TALHA

General chassis and foot





















Height 55 cm.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Gosh Talha, looking great and you're putting it together really fast too!:lmao:


----------



## TALHA

The base sheet. 100 cm x 175 cm. Thickness 2.5 mm.










The front cover. Length 105 cm, 35 cm in height. (Fixed)










The side cover 2 pieces. Length 180 cm, Height 35 cm (Back)










Back cover. Length 99 cm, Height 35 cm (Back).









Lamp.......


----------



## TALHA

Capacity from 1 ton (1000 Kg) Net weight 250 kg (approx.)

Total cost 450 lira. (300-350 dollars)






























Goodbye for now. Bye


----------



## Mickey

Very nice looking DYI trailer build. What is rated capacity of axles and wheels? Don't imagine for this small trailer it matters but I would have turned the frame tubes up-right. That would have increased the strength by a little over 3x.

Like the fold down side panels, very handy for small garden use. Is this your design or did you pattern this off something you've seen?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

The way Talha did it though, Keeps the trailer a bit lower to the ground and made the leaf mounts a little easier and unless he point loads it, it would hold together just fine.


----------



## TALHA

Mickey said:


> Very nice looking DYI trailer build. What is rated capacity of axles and wheels? Don't imagine for this small trailer it matters but I would have turned the frame tubes up-right. That would have increased the strength by a little over 3x.
> 
> Like the fold down side panels, very handy for small garden use. Is this your design or did you pattern this off something you've seen?




All of my designs. Wheel and axle nominal value of 1000 kg (Max 1500 kg) .....

(No exaggeration )

Installed when I take photos. Another great trailer for jobs. Large trailers every time is not practical. Both the large, hemde need a small trailer.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Nice design - I paid like $1,200 for my 6x8 trailer a few years ago- it matched my red truck ( its painted red) - has a fold down gate - i use it to haul tractors around and home- im having some issues with the light harness on my truck tho- its sitting in the back yard. 

If you haul it some distance sometimes, you might want to invest in a spare tire - i bot a rim from a junkyard and tire from a tire store for my spare - since ive taken it on a few 3000 miles trips up to the folks house, altho a good junkyard tire would do.


----------



## Mickey

Wow, 2200 lbs, more than I was guessing.

Did you make the trailer sides and fenders? If so, you must have had access to a sheet metal press brake. Quite nice.

Looking at the tongue, I'm guessing this is for off-road use only. Is that correct?


----------



## TALHA

Yes, for off road. I buy side parties (I did the fenders)

Net weight 250 kg (approx.). According to the law do not need to plate 750 kg until.

If the net weight exceeds 750 kg, license + license plate + you must project.


----------



## kitz

Nice trailer talha looks like it will work good for you. Cost is quite nice.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

We're just wondering when you're going to get that trailer dirty Talha? Have you tried it out yet?


----------



## TALHA

Yes, I tried. I moved 6 units per barrel. 720 lt. (barrels of 120 liters each)

Ideal for moving heavy material like this.


----------

